# Little Brats



## Dene (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok so I'm having a chat with my good buddy JunHyuk when all of a sudden he starts flaming me and calling me a noob and saying stuff like "I've been cubing for way less than you and I still own you" and then he starts saying I'm a really slow typer and that I'm wasting my time trying to get good because just like cubing I'll forever be slow. I'm like "dude what, what's all this about" and he just kept going. He's like "you're such a girl stop being a wimp about it."
This isn't his first outbreak either. He has a video here where he completely disses this guy on YouTube for no reason.
So whatever that little prat has gone off to Korea where I will hopefully never see him again and good riddance  .


----------



## Faz (Apr 18, 2009)

What is Jun thinking? (shakes head)


----------



## Bob (Apr 18, 2009)

wtf? when did this happen?

JunHyuk, you've lost all of my respect. :/


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

i'm Asian and its this thing where an asian can tell when another asian is a brat. It kinda weird and i'm not supposed to base stuff off first impressions but when i saw him it was like: *can't think of what goes here*


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 18, 2009)

Yea I agree that cubetalk guy is just minding his own business and making excellent reviews and all of a sudden Jun just attacked him. Good thing hes in Korea though, I hear that youtube is blocked in China and China and Korea are the same commie country amirite?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, screw Jun. He keeps on talking about how he'll break whatever 3x3 WRs even though I think he's just a total liar about his times. He claims he can do like sub-11 averages but I call total BS.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Yeah, screw Jun. He keeps on talking about how he'll break whatever 3x3 WRs even though I think he's just a total liar about his times. He claims he can do like sub-11 averages but I call total BS.



Seconded, BS! I bet he's not as good as he claims at any puzzles!


----------



## Jai (Apr 18, 2009)

I call BS too. He says he takes showers every day, but judging by his excessive BO, I don't think he does.
Oh, and he cheats at 3x3 too.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 18, 2009)

Jai said:


> I call BS too. He says he takes showers every day, but judging by his excessive BO, I don't think he does.
> Oh, and he cheats at 3x3 too.



lol. I've seen him solve (as has dene) and he can pretty consistently get at least sub-13. Remember that my memory is of a while back.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 18, 2009)

happa95 said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > I call BS too. He says he takes showers every day, but judging by his excessive BO, I don't think he does.
> ...



Wow, Jun, cant get any lower now, getting people to lie for you?


----------



## maxcube (Apr 18, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > Jai said:
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQUATKDjUsQ&feature=channel_page


----------



## happa95 (Apr 18, 2009)

maxcube said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > happa95 said:
> ...



and that was a while ago. He's gotten considerably better.


----------



## maxcube (Apr 18, 2009)

happa95 said:


> maxcube said:
> 
> 
> > ConnorCuber said:
> ...



Which is what I was trying to say.


----------



## Faz (Apr 18, 2009)

Who cares how fast he is. He is arrogant and a brat.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, so he's cheating in competitions now too? I should email Ron and Tyson.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 18, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> Wow, so he's cheating in competitions now too? I should email Ron and Tyson.



lol ok i get it, it's a joke, yes?


----------



## happa95 (Apr 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Who cares how fast he is. He is arrogant and a brat.



I thought his speed was in question.

EDIT: oops, before you call me for it, I just noticed my double post


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 18, 2009)

happa95 said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, so he's cheating in competitions now too? I should email Ron and Tyson.
> ...



Why would we joke about something as serious as this? It's not funny.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 18, 2009)

One time I was cubing with Jun... he took the cube out of my hand and threw it like 20 feet away. It totally broke, the core snapped. I was like "dude what the hell, Jun?". His response was "you couldn't solve it anyway.......... noob!".

... Little jerk


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 18, 2009)

Ellis said:


> One time I was cubing with Jun... he took the cube out of my hand and threw it like 20 feet away. It totally broke, the core snapped. I was like "dude what the hell, Jun?". His response was "you couldn't solve it anyway.......... noob!".
> 
> ... Little jerk



That's nothing! I heard that he killed 10 people for just touching his cube!


----------



## Kian (Apr 18, 2009)

so, we're gonna do this about once a month, huh?


----------



## happa95 (Apr 18, 2009)

Kian said:


> so, we're gonna do this about once a month, huh?



Seems like it.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 18, 2009)

Wait is this a joke? I was being serious.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

happa95 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > so, we're gonna do this about once a month, huh?
> ...



I hope it's me next month.


----------



## Faz (Apr 18, 2009)

Yep, this was all planned.
We have all had fun, well except for Jcuber.


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2009)

Gah. It's too hard to have fun anymore. All the noobs ruin it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 18, 2009)

Jun always calls me by this really annoying nickname and every time he does I tell him I hate it but he doesn't stop. Also when I mentioned how unfair it was that he and I started cubing within a week of one another but he's so much faster than me he PM'ed me and admitted that he wasn't anywhere near as fast as he says.

edit: wait are we done? grr barely too late.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 18, 2009)

Well, I was being serious... I dunno what all this joking is about.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 18, 2009)

Who was fooled? *raises hand*


----------



## happa95 (Apr 18, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Who was fooled? *raises hand*



A bit, then quickly realized that they were joking.


----------



## Rama (Apr 18, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> China and Korea are the same commie country amirite?



Hmm... ''It borders ''commie'' China to the northwest'', Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korea

I guess not.


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 18, 2009)

HEY i was supposed to end this! No fair 
I WILL GET A PMS SESSION SOOON! :]


----------



## blade740 (Apr 18, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> That's nothing! I heard that he killed 10 people for just touching his cube!



I heard that Junhyuk was eating at a diner. And when some dude dropped a spoon Jun killed the whole town. My friend Mark said that he saw Jun totally uppercut some kid just because the kid opened a window.


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 18, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > That's nothing! I heard that he killed 10 people for just touching his cube!
> ...



Yeah, I heard Jun took Tae Kwon Do and got Black Belt... 
Scary kid...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 18, 2009)

was fooled by the first 5 posts, but now it's getting ridiculous


I guess it's Jun's turn to make the next rant post


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 18, 2009)

Nah, I'll rather flame CubeTalk for REAL, rather than flame Fazrulz fakely


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 18, 2009)

lolwut spefail.


----------



## brunson (Apr 18, 2009)

I really wish I could filter "Off-topic Discussion" out of my New Posts searches.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

I thought this was another thread like Bob's thread "Rude People" or something of the sort when I saw the title.


----------

